# Going big......



## z00100 (Jan 6, 2013)

I'm seriously thinking of upgrading my soap making business.

I'm doing phenomenally well in craft fairs and markets.  The last fair I sold 300 bars of soap in a day.  Many of them were repeat customers from previous events that I've had.

I've reached a decision and I think it's time to make this a serious business instead of a hobby.

So.........

My question is that right now I'm doing small scale (i.e. 6 loaves a day), but assuming I want to scale up dramatically, what's the most efficient way to do this?  I can't be using something like a small stick blender and my jug to go big, I need some serious equipment.

Can anyone point me in the right direction on how to make this work?

I already have a good idea how to tackle bath bombs using presses.  I know about lye tanks and about large scales to weigh in 100 KG's, but I'm now looking for something where I can mix and mold into and finally cut.

Packaging is another issue at this moment but I have some ideas that I'm ruminating over.......


----------



## MaitriBB (Jan 7, 2013)

I am definitely small scale and can only dream of being large scale someday, but a quick google search (google fu, I has it) took me to this page where it looks like they sell large scale molds, tanks, cutters, and so on.  Good luck!


----------



## lsg (Jan 7, 2013)

I am small scale also, but I have found that the bigger your operation is the more problems you have.  Just a thought.


----------



## judymoody (Jan 9, 2013)

I would advise slowing down a bit.  If you are still trying to formulate a basic recipe that you like and are not yet familiar with the shelf life of all of the oils that you use, expansion is probably not a good idea right now.  You want to be certain that your product will hold up well for several months, perhaps longer.  Many customers don't use hand crafted soap right away.  Developing a stable product would be my first priority, especially if you live in a hot climate.


You also mentioned that you are buying oils in supermarkets - finding a bulk supplier would be first on my list before buying expensive high volume equipment.

Just some food for thought.


----------



## z00100 (Jan 30, 2013)

I'm buying certain oils in bulk such as EVOO, Palm and Castor........but I can't find bulk sources for some other oils. 

I've been doing well so far to the point that after cure a soap bar stays a maximum of 1 month on my shelves before it's sold.

But yes, I think growing slow is better.  Rather than things getting out of control real quick.


----------



## Marilyna (Jan 30, 2013)

How big are the 6 loaves you're making per day?  How big is each batch?
I used to make 15# batches and it was really no harder than my previous 5# batches, and I didn't need any special equipment.  
Then again, 15# may be small for you - don't know.  :smile:


----------



## z00100 (Jan 30, 2013)

The loaves are about 16 inches in length.  Each loaf takes around 90 ounces of soap batter.


----------



## Marilyna (Jan 30, 2013)

Is each loaf a separate batch or are the 6 loaves one batch of soap?  If you're doing them separately now you could easily start doing a triple batch.  Takes about the same time as a single batch.


----------



## rodeogal (Jan 30, 2013)

I make 20" logs, one batch at a time.  Recently, I tried to double the recipe in an effort to save time, and it ended up taking the batch 2 HOURS to trace!  My batches usually trace in about 20 minutes.

Is this common, for it to take longer?  I was really disappointed, as I did not save any time at all, but spent more time.  That was the first time I ever tried to double, but it was my standard recipe.  Maybe something just wasn't exactly right that time.  Temps or other factors.  I have been afraid to try again. LOL


----------



## nebetmiw (Jan 30, 2013)

Go to SoapEquipment.com  They carry the pro stuff for going big.  Good luck it is a very big step.


----------



## Marilyna (Jan 30, 2013)

Rodeogal,

That's weird.  I can't imagine why it would have increased the time to trace that much.  When I tripled my batch it only took a few minutes longer to trace.  How did the soap come out?  Was it the same as always?


----------



## rodeogal (Jan 30, 2013)

Marilyna,  The soap is still curing, but looks great.  It came right out of the mold, but was a bit oily at first.  I believe it is just fine.

Note:  I will tell you my Mr's theory.  My olive oil had been in my car and FROZE SOLID when we had a very cold snap a few days prior to this.  The oil was back to liquid, but he feels the properties changed.  I have been using that oil 1/2 and 1/2 with fresh olive oil that has not been 'tarnished' (lol).  These mixed batches are fine.  Could this have caused the problem?

I am glad to know there is really no reason for the longer trace.  I will try again!  Thanks!!


----------



## Genny (Jan 30, 2013)

rodeogal said:


> Could this have caused the problem?



I use thawed olive oil and have never had that kind of problem.

When you doubled your recipe, did you rerun it through a lye calculator?


----------



## Marilyna (Jan 30, 2013)

I don't know Rodeogal.  That's something I've never done.  
I think it's worth another try.  Were you not using a stick blender?  20 minutes is a long time, too.


----------



## Soapa (Jan 30, 2013)

I was browsing the forum and came across your wonderful dilemma. Oh to have your problems! Congrats and here are some vids for you. I was late picking up my son from school looking for the first video. That video opened my eyes. I hope these are helpful. They were for me.
Can't wait for you to become the next Lush products!

Olive Oil Soap making Business
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QKvSg8wj31E[/ame]

inside the soap shop - from small to large production
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=atioZZ0iuAU[/ame]
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=or6sPCXZ0zw[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7FraPsfZ7J8[/ame]
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PjT8oURDNLQ[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B39kbltQV-w&list=PL072BF868F114B618[/ame]

http://www.youtube.com/user/waxmelters?v=iv7vUVq35SY

large production soap
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7P6JLy5rH58[/ame]

north shore soap
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CrLMx19cjjk[/ame]

P.S. A man by your side who believes in what you do is all you need. You'd be surprised!


----------



## rodeogal (Jan 31, 2013)

Genny,  No I did not.  I didn't think about it at the time, and I KNOW BETTER!  I run EVERY recipe! 

Thank you for reminding me.  I will run it on a double and try again.  I will let you all know.

Marilyn, Yes, I usually use a stick blender.  On the 'slow' batch, I was actually using a 5-gallon bucket with an electric drill and paint stirer on it!

The whole idea was to save time, and because I was a dork (as noted above) I goofed.  LOL. I won't make that mistake again!


----------



## Marilyna (Jan 31, 2013)

rodeogal said:


> Marilyn, Yes, I usually use a stick blender.  On the 'slow' batch, I was actually using a 5-gallon bucket with an electric drill and paint stirer on it!
> !


 
You can still use your stick blender with a big batch, you just might need a wider container, so it won't be so deep.  I used a big SS stock pot.


----------



## 2lilboots (Jan 31, 2013)

Wow I cannot get over the size of those soap molds.....and that is a lot of soap!


----------

